# FM3 Application Question



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Hey Educated Expats  this is my first time applying for the FM3 and I see from someones previous post i must do so online. The problem is, I am not too sure which category to put myself in. I'm from Canada, and am here living with my mexican boyfriend. I work for a Canadian company and don't wish to work for a mexican company or retire here. I am simply here for approx 3 years while I wait for his visa application to be approved for Canada. 
Do any of you with more knowledge of spanish and the process know what I need to do 
Thanks so much in advance for your help!


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

When I renewed in Feb. I just walked into INM like I always have, we filled out the forms as always and they never mentioned using the Internet. This may/will differ depending on which INM office you apply or how busy they are. I would just go in and ask

Here's instructions for renewal. I assume you'll be a rentista with proof of outside income.

Step by Step Instructions for FM3 Renewal – 1.) Pick a country from the list, 2.) then select vivir en mexico. 3.) Chose temporal, 4.) then rentista, 5.) then 5 for extension. 6.) Then click on Formato de estancia under Requisitos to get the form


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

Rentista would be wrong category.

"I work for a Canadian company and don't wish to work for a mexican company or retire here"

You said you live here for the next 3 years and i guess you mean you are alos working for the canadian company in mexico.

You need an fm3 work visa.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

You're right if she works for a Canadian company in Mexico


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Hi All, 
Thanks for the response.

The canadian company that I work for, is located in Canada. I do everything online. What would that be classified as  I'm only on a tourist visa right now would that still be classified as extention?
Thanks so much


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

itscoezy said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> The canadian company that I work for, is located in Canada. I do everything online. What would that be classified as  I'm only on a tourist visa right now would that still be classified as extention?
> Thanks so much


Also, the house that we live in is already bought and paid for so I'm not renting anything


----------



## ikstat (May 21, 2011)

i think you can extend you visa as many times you want but you pay much, if you want an FM3 use google chrome as it translate spanish website to english,, you go to tramites and fill it up,,, i think its easier if you are in mexico to process your application


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

Does your company know that you will be working in Mexico? They should be able to help.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

itscoezy said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> The canadian company that I work for, is located in Canada. I do everything online. What would that be classified as  I'm only on a tourist visa right now would that still be classified as extention?
> Thanks so much


There are limits to what tourists can do in Mexico.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 24, 2010)

DNP said:


> There are limits to what tourists can do in Mexico.


Strict limits. A business owner cannot work in his own business if that work can be done by a National.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

rentista means that your are living on resources acquired from a foreign source, i.e., not Mexico. I'm not to sure you need a work visa, but you would need to register with the hacienda (tax office) to pay your taxes. You don't need a lawyer as much as a public accountant.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

itscoezy said:


> Hi All,
> Thanks for the response.
> 
> The Canadian company that I work for, is located in Canada. I do everything online. What would that be classified as  I'm only on a tourist visa right now would that still be classified as extension?
> Thanks so much


For some reason I had the feeling you were working remotely. All they want to see when you apply for an FM3 is that you have the steady outside income. No way would I worry about taxation in Mexico as that would be double taxation. Immigration does not care where your money comes from ... just that you have it. For all they know your income could be disability pay or any number of things.

Rentista is what you want!


----------



## itscoezy (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Sparks, for some reason it wont allow me to reply to your post.

So, given the information then... would i still go with rentista, or would I go with a non-working visa such as retirement or something?

Thanks so much


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

itscoezy said:


> Thanks Sparks, for some reason it wont allow me to reply to your post.
> 
> So, given the information then... would i still go with rentista, or would I go with a non-working visa such as retirement or something?
> 
> Thanks so much


You are working for a US or Canadian company ... period. I know a number of people that work online and live here. Some big money and some just a couple hundred a month. Working online you can go almost anywhere in the world without having to pay taxes in multiple countries

Rentista is rentista. You don't have to do anything more than show your income. Retired, blond hair, education, where you were born ... it's all just trivia on the form. If it's not on the form they don't ask ... and don't grill you for your deep ulterior motives.

Wish you luck


----------



## anoutlaw (May 13, 2009)

I agree,

Rentista fm3 will do if you have no intention of going permanent later because the years on fm3 will not count.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

anoutlaw said:


> I agree,
> 
> Rentista fm3 will do if you have no intention of going permanent later because the years on fm3 will not count.


I really need a URL for this statement. I sounds way off the wall to be true.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A tourist may definitely NOT work in Mexico without being subject to deportation. Those on visas may only work (even if for foreign companies online, or even unpaid) if they have the permission of INM on their visa.

Rentista does not mean renting; it means retired on a pension.
Lucrativa means working.
Dependiente familial means that you are a non-working dependent of another person.
Etc. There are many categories of visas; in both no-inmigrante and inmigrante status.
If you intend to immigrate permanently, or reside in Mexico long term, or own real estate, you will want the 'inmigrante' visa leading to 'inmigrado' or naturalization in five years and also providing some tax advantages on real estate capital gains.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I was under the impression a visitor on an FMM can work and earn money like a sportsperson or artist.


"If you intend to immigrate permanently, or reside in Mexico long term, or own real estate, you will want the 'inmigrante' visa leading to 'inmigrado' or naturalization in five years and also providing some tax advantages on real estate capital gains."

But you do not have to have an FM2 or FM3 to own real estate if you do not care about tax advantages....


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chicois8 said:


> I was under the impression a visitor on an FMM can work and earn money like a sportsperson or artist.
> ....


True, for special events, showings, etc. Beyond that, I don't know the details. Check INM.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

This is about working in the US .... not in Mexico. Believe it or not the Internet has changed things. Working online anywhere in the world is possible without double taxation or double working registration


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> A
> 
> Rentista does not mean renting; it means retired on a pension.
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Hound Dog said:


> RVGRINGO said:
> 
> 
> > A
> ...


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

It's not complicated. When I applied with no Social Security all I showed was a savings account in a U.S. bank with enough money in it to meet the requirement for a year.


----------

